# Laser Genetics-Green Laser Designators



## Centex (Feb 4, 2010)

I saw these displayed at the SHOT SHOW last month in Las Vegas. The small model ND-3 can illuminate predators at 250 yards with the beam visible for up to 3 miles. For details see
Night Vision, Green Lasers for hunting and EMT | Laser Genetics

Centex


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Centex,

I was thinking of buying one of those but have only seen ads/commercials. What's your opinion of the ND-3?


----------



## Centex (Feb 4, 2010)

Coyotekidd,
I just received mine from Natchez earlier this week and it has been work late and raining since it came. I hope to have the chance to try it out this weekend at the deer lease. I got to try out one of the display models inside the convention center, however the conditions weren't ideal.
It really looks good on the videos and really lights the predator's eye up brightly. I'll let you know more after a fair trial

Centex


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

These are pretty sweet.I think they cost too much to get that popular right now.Not everyone is is gonna drop three bills on a light.
I would love to have one though.When it goes down alittle i know I'll get one i love everything but the price.


----------

